# Valley View,OH Handsome Bk/Tan 2 YO Echo #48



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Echo - Kennel #48: Petfinder

Echo is a wonderful 2 year old German Shepherd Dog. This boy will sit when you ask him to and loves treats. He is playful and fun, but also loves to snuggle in for some attention. If you're looking for a big boy who has a lot going for him, this is definitely the dog for you! 
WE CANNOT HOLD ANIMALS FOR ANYONE. ALL DOGS ARE ADOPTED ON A FIRST COME/FIRST SERVE BASIS TO QUALIFIED HOMES.
WE'RE OPEN TUESDAY - SATURDAY: 10:30 AM - 4:30 PM AND CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY. PLEASE COME VISIT US!


Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter
Valley View, OH
216-525-PUPS


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a handsome guy. Wish i could take him!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Adopted !!


----------

